# Apache, PHP, MySQL installieren?



## 3_16 (19. Februar 2005)

Hi, 
  ich habe von einem Bekannten einen Server zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.
  Nun ist darauf aber nur Linux installiert, kein Apache, PHP, MySQL...

  Wie kann ich das alles möglichst einfach installieren (OS ist Fedora Core 1) ?

  Und gibt es eine gute (und möglichst kostenlose) Alternative zu cPanel oder Confixx ?


  MfG 3_16.


 Edit: 

 Das mit der Installation hab ich grad hier gefunden 

 Bleibt also noch die Alternative zu cPanel oder Confixx.


----------



## Sway (20. Februar 2005)

Ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mit diesen Weboberflächen aus. Aber sollte es zum Verwalten des Server per Webinterface sein, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal webmin  anschaun.


----------



## generador (20. Februar 2005)

Wenn du alles noch einfacher haben willst nimm XAMPP von http://www.apachefriends.org
Hier brauchst du nur noch entpacken und ins richtige verzeichnis setzten und schon kannst du starten

Aber für die Configuration würde ich dir auch webmin empfehlen
Bei mir funktioniert das immer sehr gut und es ist auch in deutsch


----------



## Holger_S (20. Februar 2005)

kostengünstige Alternative? Da gibts nur eins, SSH! Ist zwar Hanfarbeit, aber das sollte jeder Linux Admin mal gemacht haben! Zum Apache Mysql etc. würde ich dir vorschlagen das du mal nach RPM Packeten für deine Distri schaust!


----------



## Sway (20. Februar 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du alles noch einfacher haben willst nimm XAMPP von http://www.apachefriends.org
> Hier brauchst du nur noch entpacken und ins richtige verzeichnis setzten und schon kannst du starten




Distributions eigene Packete sind auf jedenfall vorzuziehen. Sicherheitspatches kann man "normalerweise" mit einem einfachen Systemupdate einpflegen, ohne etwas neu zu installeren. Apache, FTP, MySQL... sind nunmal Systemkritische Dienste, da sie im normalfall von außen zu erreichen sind.

Auch alleine auf Webmin sollte man sich nicht verlassen. Das Problem beim GUIs ist: Es kann meisst nicht alles eingestellt werden. Viele einstellung müssen weiter von Hand vorgenommen werden. Zudem stellt Webmin ebenfalls eine Schwachstelle dar. Denn auch hier ist es von außen zu erreichen.

Meine empfehlung wäre: Öffne so wenig nach außen wie möglich!


----------

